# Valve: Linux More Viable Than Windows 8 for Gaming



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2012)

boom! eat it!

http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/...utm_campaign=Feed:+UbuntuVibes+(Ubuntu+Vibes)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't wait for Steam to come to Linux.  Once the Source games work on Linux systems, I'm going to move to Linux Mint on my laptop.  Portal & Portal 2 are the only things keeping it on Windows 7 now.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 29, 2012)

*Pay attention to this part...*


No firm time frame for Steam Linux release, but *soon™*.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> boom! eat it!
> 
> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/...utm_campaign=Feed:+UbuntuVibes+(Ubuntu+Vibes)



I thought you liked windows 8


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 29, 2012)

^ whats your point with that? Valve almost NEVER gives a set release date for anything ever lol. aka its Valve time lol


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 29, 2012)

I know. Valve time dictates that soon™ lies somewhere between 2 months and eternity in time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2012)

james888 said:


> I thought you liked windows 8



i do like windows 8...over windows 7. but i prefer running linux. ubuntu for desktop and centos for servers.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i do like windows 8...over windows 7. but i prefer running linux. ubuntu for desktop and centos for servers.



Linux distros are far more versatile - CentOS is a common server OS built for stability - based on (if not I am wrong, Red Hat Enterprise)

Take f.ex. BackTrack - perfect for network security testing (firewall, intrusion etc.) 

So my hope is that Valve got this thing right......a nother step in beeing Windows free....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Linux distros are far more versatile - CentOS is a common server OS built for stability - based on (if not I am wrong, Red Hat Enterprise)
> 
> Take f.ex. BackTrack - perfect for network security testing (firewall, intrusion etc.)
> 
> So my hope is that Valve got this thing right......a nother step in beeing Windows free....



right on all counts. i would run RedHat (since we do at work) but it obviously costs money so I go with CentOS. 

Ubunto is a great desktop (despite being a bit bloated) so I recommend MINT to those with lower spec machines or who don't want to bother with installing Flash,etc. 

Steam has always worked really well for me using WINE. L4D2, TF2, Portal2 all run really great using WINE so I can't wait to get true support from Valve and the open source community.


----------

